# Would love to see your pictures of GP



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

I just love my GP. Here he is with his two playmates. His name is Sampson and he is 10 months old and 130 pounds. His daddy was 140. Would love to see all of your GP photos, please share!


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Mine is still a baby (11 weeks, I think, short night, don't wanna do math  ) Her name is Txiki (say Cheeky)

This is her paw ( my hand) at 9 weeks









Lookin' at what I have, I need some more recent...... I have a terrible time.... 1. remembering the camera........ 2. actually getting a 'shot'... It seems the only time I can 'get one' is when she is asleep or dang near 










This is her and her 'playmate', my 9 yr old Schipperke Boo Boo ( again, at 9 weeks)


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

My avatar is the only real decent picture I have of Batt. Since the picture is kinda small, there is a baby goat standing on his back. Such a big mean dog.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a picture of Zeus(3/4 pyr) and Azura(5/8 pyr) on the job with their girls.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's my two. Maggie and Murphy. They're 9 months old and litter mates. They're also inseparable. Murphy is the all white one, beautiful Maggie had quite dark Badger markings as a pup, but they've faded a bit.
The last one if them with their buddy Pugsley, my Pekingese.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

We have a neutered/spayed brother/sister pair of GP.. Bob Barker & Lola. They turned 7 in May.. We live deep in the Ozarks.. lots of things that would like to eat the goats, the sheep & chickens.. Bob & Lola do a wonderful job of keeping everyone safe (the chickens free range, we don't even lock them up at night.. the last time we lost one, it was to a car, while trying to cross the road!) .. While both Bob & Lola are sweethearts with the human family... they tolerate NO other dogs (not even our own house dogs.. we have double layered fencing to keep them safe from the LGD) I've had the prys since they were 7 wks old (they were born in a goat pen) I brought them home and put them in with a doe and her newborn twins.. (they have never seen the inside of my house)..they are both well loved by the goats.. Bob is the muscle ...if they sense a threat.. both start barking.. the herd runs to the dogs.. Lola stays with the herd .. Bob takes off toward the threat.. (Lola runs the goats to the barn and goes to help Bob). The goats are never without at least one of the dogs... Even on the hottest summer day... at least one of the dogs will go out to the woods with the goats. (Bob handles the heat better, so he is the summer guy.. Lola loves the cold and spends winter nights out in the meadow with the sheep).. I sleep well at night, knowing they are on duty...

Lola & Jessica wearing their new christmas hats.. Lola laying in the snow.. Bob watching from the top of a round bale
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice dogs!


----------



## chefed (Jan 30, 2009)

This is our Ellie, she is getting close to 2 years old now.

View attachment 1381


View attachment 1382


View attachment 1383


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Love all the pictures, please keep sharing!


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

Zeppelin is 2 in April. He's half GP, half Anatolian









Joplin is about 4.5 months old - that would be a fresh elk leg she is eating. Joplin is also GP/Anatolian










Here is Sheriff (front) and Junie Moon (back) Both are pure GP
Sheriff was Zeppelin's mentor. We lost him to age in February of 2012









Here is Junie Moon - excellent LGD, terrible roaming tendencies caused us to lose her in 2011. Every winter she puffed up like this and looked like a puppy. Then in the summer she would hunt prairie dogs, refuse kibble, and blow her coat and wind up looking like a bedraggled old stray. We loved her, total goofball that she was.









Just cause all the other pictures where in deep snow, here is Sheriff enjoying a summer afternoon on the porch


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

We just lost our 8-1/2 year old Great Pyrenees, Bailey Jo, last month to cancer. We are still adjusting to our great sadness at losing this precious, amazing dog! In late winter 2011 we brought home Heidi to help out with our flock of sheep, cattle, and chickens, and Bailey did so well teaching Heidi the ropes! Heidi is doing very well guarding our critters, and still has our Border Collie to keep her company. We will wait a couple of years to get another GP, since we don't want two that are too close in age (Heidi will be 2 in February). Love these dogs! We'll never, ever be without a Great Pyrenees (or two!)

The photos are as follows:

1 - Bailey in the snow a few years ago. I used it for our Christmas card this year. 

2 - Bailey hanging out with a lamb

3 -Bailey in the snow (she loved cold weather the best!)

4 - Bailey teaching Heidi all about life on the farm! 

5 - Heidi as a pup chewing on a leather glove! She was born in a goat pen, and lived with goats until we brought her home. We penned her up next to some bummer lambs for the first few weeks, and then she was out, supervised, with Bailey and the ewes/lambs for a while, until she got older. 

6 - Heidi and Bailey and our daughter in September...right after Bailey's diagnosis. 

7 - One of the last pictures that we have of our beloved Bailey Jo


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Laurie J said:


> We just lost our 8-1/2 year old Great Pyrenees, Bailey Jo, last month to cancer. We are still adjusting to our great sadness at losing this precious, amazing dog! In late winter 2011 we brought home Heidi to help out with our flock of sheep, cattle, and chickens, and Bailey did so well teaching Heidi the ropes! Heidi is doing very well guarding our critters, and still has our Border Collie to keep her company. We will wait a couple of years to get another GP, since we don't want two that are too close in age (Heidi will be 2 in February). Love these dogs! We'll never, ever be without a Great Pyrenees (or two!)
> 
> The photos are as follows:
> 
> ...


Laurie J,

Sorry about your loss of Bailey. What wonderful pictures and great memories. We also lost one of our favorite dogs to cancer and thus the need for another LGD. We had never had a GP before but am I ever so glad we decided on this breed. Such a great family dog and so protective of our property and livestock!


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you, Tami! She was a wonderful dog, and we miss her so much! I just looked out the window and saw our Heidi (almost 2) going down to the lower meadow to watch the sheep! It never ceases to amaze me how these dogs, by their own instinct, know what to do! 

Merry Christmas to you, and now, let's bring on some more great, Great Pryenees pictures!

~Laurie


----------



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

I lost my older GP not long ago Monty whom was 12+ and a biggie at 150lbs, now I have my Angle girl who is still growing at 2 yrs, I'll find a picture and post them up. GP's are great dogs, even though I have always had large dogs GP's are the cream f the crop by far.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Taken a few years ago. Katie is 3/4 GP and 1/4 anatolian, she's 8+ years old now.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

this is SUGAR BEAR. she has one blue eye. her mother had two blue eyes. the owner of the mother said somewhere in her "woodpile" there was austrailian shepard. hence the blue eyes. the mother was 100 lbs. the father was 120 lbs.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Meet our Dakota! She turned a year in September.
These two pictures were taken exactly a year apart.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Pyr Pups with their bud, Nefferette.










Jill and her last litter. Jill has since been retired from breeding and spayed, is very happy with her goats.










Jill with Boer kid. The patience of these dogs is amazing.










Pyr pup meeting his first Jersey.










Boris out with his goats.










Jill with her first goat herd ever.










An Angel or a dog?










Jill and her first kid to guard, Bunny.










And my favorite LGD ever, Troy, with little baby Jill. Troy is Pyr/Anatolian. They are my old working pair now. Troy is 8-9 and Jill is a little younger.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's one of my favorite pictures. Cherokee is full-blood German Shephard and those 2 goats (buck & doe) were literally raised by her because their dam died. (I bottled fed and Cherokee kept them clean and slept with them.)


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

My boys are 4 and 2 yrs old they are both half Pyr half Anatolian. 

1- They love playing in the mud! 

2- Teddy babysitting a bottle kid

3- Chubby with a doe that beats him all the time, lol. 

4- Chubby hanging with the babies, waiting for a doe in the barn to kid, he gets the placenta if they don't eat it.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Isn't it amazing that you will always find Great Pyrs between you and their protectee's. Especially between strangers and their family. Not necessarily agressive, just there and keeping an eye on things.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

This is my Lucy. She is just past a year old and is a GP mix. No idea what she is mixed with. She's becoming a very good LGD.


----------



## beamernc (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are my 3 babies, full sisters from 3 different litters, this past summer when it was so hot outside. We had them bathed and groomed and let them in the house for a couple of days. They were ready to get back to thier flock.

Daisy, Gabby and Izzy


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Full siblings. Sally (spayed) and Spunky. (intact male) Sally will NOT stay with the goats, but she & Belle, my other GP do a fantastic job of patrolling & guarding the whole farm together. Spunky NEVER leaves his goats!

Sally:
View attachment 2754


Spunky:

View attachment 2753


----------



## Rootdigger (Jan 26, 2011)

We have a ton but these are my personal favs


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Yep! It's all fun and games, until someone ends up in a cone! Lol!:teehee:


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

The new girl, Sunni.









The big dog, Zeus:









He stays close to new mothers, but not so close the lambs will imprint on him.


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Took Sampson to the vet today, he weighed in at 136 and he is just shy of 11 months old.


----------



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

Romana is a Pyr/GSD - her flock is 3 cats and a couple of people, but she takes patrolling her territory very seriously.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh! I want...I want! I love LGD's Hubby does not see the need since we no longer have the herd of goats and just the two cows. I keep telling him they will guard the horses too! He keeps saying they are beautiful but NO. I guess I will have to live/love vicariously through you guys. Seriously beautiful dogs people! I love how they tend to ignore the camera...after all they have serious work to do. &#9829;


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's Jazz. She's 1/2 Pyr and 1/2 Anatolian. She's 6.5 months old and as large as our golden lab, Nick, her main playmate. She's developed a long white winter coat but is gray underneath. Wonder what she'll look like when she sheds this winter coat...


----------



## Kaynig (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my girl Meesha. She is 10 months and 100 lbs. She is AKC registered and if all goes well, we will be looking for a stud for her in about a year.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

This is Max on shaving day. In the winter his hair gets twice as long, but I think this pic was taken in July. He is 9 this year. He is 1/2 GP, 1/4 border collie, 1/4 beagle and right at 100 pounds. Hubby says he is the only dog he's ever met with a middle finger, lol!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's one of my boys they are maremma's. Boomer is the guardian angel of my ewes and lambs , my gentle giant and always smiling just like my babydolls...LOL


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's two year old Heidi, taken today, on a (finally!) sunny day! She loves her 24 lambs and all the ewes, and is doing so well alone, since we lost Bailey in November. We'll get a second Great Pyrenees in a couple of years when Heidi is four.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

This is Pete.


----------



## RTinFL (Mar 19, 2013)

Our 13 month old Simeon.


----------



## sheepgurly (Apr 7, 2013)

Loving all these photos! I just adore our GP, Badger. He's only 16 weeks old but been in with the sheep since day 1 and is already bonded and guarding them. He's great with the chickens and horses too! My little house mutt does chores with me and he loves her as well.

Sorry these are links...my phone is my only Internet and I can't figure out how to post pics with it lol
http://instagram.com/p/XfGGtyLh4v/
http://instagram.com/p/XuewK0rhxQ/

From this morning
http://instagram.com/p/X7tScErh91/


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Batt said:


> Isn't it amazing that you will always find Great Pyrs between you and their protectee's. Especially between strangers and their family. Not necessarily agressive, just there and keeping an eye on things.



The first pic is the only pic we have where a goat is actually between Batt and the camera. This kid was born on Easter day and we were snapping pics as Batt was checking things out. He was watching us carefully, but decided we were okay. Batt always gets between a stranger and "his" goats.

I really enjoyed seeing all of your pictures. They are some great looking dogs!


----------



## whitetailheaven (Apr 13, 2013)

For A Truly Excellant Guard Dog, The German Shepherd Is It! But I Might Be A Bit Bias!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

OK here are my faves.
Austin cleaning a kid with mom licking Austin, then Austin and Tammy relaxing.
Nancy


----------



## tabbidawn15 (Feb 22, 2013)

One day when I have goats again I will get a GP, they are such beautiful animals.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here was my female I lost her in 2011 about a couple of weeks after this picture was taken, this was her 2nd litter. The next two pictures is of her daughter from her first litter. Both litters were sired by my GP that is in our chicken lot, I don't have a picture of him. The calf is my Jersey heifer who my GP loves as you can tell, both are almost two now and they still love each other.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

Our Maremmas. They guard my sheep, goats, calves, poultry and are bodyguards to my old Golden Retriever and myself.

Bruno babysitting lambs when he was a year old:









Now, at 3









Hanging out with the meaties


----------



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

This is Scout our new farm companion for our Hair Sheep. He is 1/2 Border Collie, 1/2 GP. Yes, I understand the herding / LGD issues in his breeding.....
He is a couple Months older than this picture now.


----------

